# Site for selling books



## lhspirited (Jan 31, 2010)

www.cash4books.net

I just discovered this site, and made over $50 from books yesterday and and am up to over $25 today. I find that they will buy about one quarter of the books that I offer them. 

I know that there are places to make more money on the books if you have the time and want to deal with the hassles of listing etc. But this site is great for quick and easy sales.

My question for anyone that uses this site: If they won't take a book today, is it possible that they will buy it later, maybe after their inventory runs out?


----------



## equinecpa (Mar 21, 2011)

What kind of books did you offer them? I just typed in a few I had kicking around and they didn't want any of them.


----------



## lhspirited (Jan 31, 2010)

Here are examples:

Building your Own Greenhouse
Games for Writing & Grandma's Feather Bed (children's)
Hot Sour Salty Sweet (cookbook)
How to build animal housing
3 Michael Jackson books
Nourishing Traditions
Baking with Julia Child
Natural Enemies & Teaming with Microbes (gardening pest control)
Pastured Poultry Profits (joel salatin)
Seed to Seed (on seed saving)

I know it's frustrating when you get a bunch of "no thanks", but I got a bunch of "yes" eventually.


----------



## yansmommy (Mar 28, 2011)

I've seen them before, but found that you get a lot less from them than selling them on your own. But yes, if you're looking to sell quick and in one place it could be worth it to you.

Jenn


----------

